# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  صحيح الأدعية والأذكار فيما يقال بعد الصلاة

## صالح بن محمد العمودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ؛ أما بعد :
إخوتي وأخواتي في المجلس العلمي وفقهم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ، هذه مجموعة من الأدعية والأذكار فيما يقال بعد كل صلاة ، مع بيان فضل كل ما ورد فيها من البشائر والخيرات وبشكل مختصر .

ما يقول بعد الصلاة المفروضةقَالَ اللهُ تَعَالَى : ﴿ فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ ﴾ [ النساء : 103 ] ، وقَالَ تَعالَى : ﴿ فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلاةُ فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ﴾ [ الجمعة : 10 ] .
1 - وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا : كُنْتُ أَعْرِفُ انْقِضَاءَ صَلاَةِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِالتَّكْبِيرِ ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ : أَنَّ رَفْعَ الصَّوْتِ بِالذِّكْرِ حِينَ يَنْصَرِفُ النَّاسُ مِنَ الْمَكْتُوبَةِ كَانَ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وَقَالَ : كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ إِذَا انْصَرَفُوا بِذَلِكَ إِذَا سَمِعْتُهُ .
2 - ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : (( أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ ، أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ ، أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ ، اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ السَّلاَمُ ، وَمِنْكَ السَّلاَمُ ، تَبَارَكْتَ ذَا الْجَلاَلِ وَالإِكْرَامِ )) ، وَكَانَ صلى الله عليه وسلم لاَ يَمْكُثُ مُسْتَقْبِل الْقِبْلَة إلاَّ مِقْدَارَ مَا يَقُولُ ذَلِكَ بَلْ يُسْرِعُ الانْتِقَالَ إلَى الْمَأْمُومِينَ ، وَكَانَ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَنْفَتِلُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَعَنْ يَسَارِهِ .
3 - (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ، اللَّهُمَّ لاَ مَانِعَ لِمَا أَعْطَيْتَ ، وَلاَ مُعْطِيَ لِمَا مَنَعْتَ ، وَلاَ يَنْفَعُ ذَا الْجَدِّ مِنْكَ الْجَدُّ )) .
4 - (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ ، وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ، لاَ حَوْلَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِاللَّهِ ، لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَلاَ نَعْبُدُ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ ، لَهُ النِّعْمَةُ ، وَلَهُ الْفَضْلُ ، وَلَهُ الثَّنَاءُ الْحَسَنُ ، لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ )) ، وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يُهَلِّلُ بِهِنَّ دُبُرَ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ .
5 - (( اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْجُبْنِ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أُرَدَّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدُّنْيَا ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ )) .
6 - (( اللَّهُمَّ أَعِنِّي عَلَى ذِكْرِكَ وَشُكْرِكَ وَحُسْنِ عِبَادَتِكَ )) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ : 
7 - (( أَتُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَجْتَهِدُوا فِي الدُّعَاءِ ؟ قُولُوا : اللَّهُمَّ أَعِنَّا عَلَى شُكْرِكَ ، وَذِكْرِكَ ، وَحُسْنِ عِبَادَتِكَ )) .

***********
8 - (( اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ وَالْفَقْرِ ، وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ )) .
9 - (( رَبِّ قِنِي عَذَابَكَ يَوْمَ تَبْعَثُ ، أَوْ تَجْمَعُ عِبَادَكَ )) .
10 - (( سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وَبِحَمْدِكَ ، أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ )) .
11 - (( اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي خَطَايَايَ وَذُنُوبِي كُلَّهَا ، اللَّهُمَّ أَنْعِشْنِي وَأَجِرْنِي ، وَاهْدِنِي لِصَالِحِ الأَعْمَالِ وَالأَخْلاقِ ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يَهْدِي لِصَالِحِهَا ، وَلا يَصْرِفُ عَنِّي سَيِّئَهَا إِلاَّ أَنْتَ )) .
12 - (( اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ، وَارْحَمْنِي ، وَاهْدِنِي ، وَعَافِنِي ، وَارْزُقْنِي )) . 
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ : 
(( فَقَدَ جَمَعَ لَكَ دُنْيَاكَ وَآخِرَتَكَ )) .
13 -  وَقِيلَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَيُّ الدُّعَاءِ أَسْمَعُ ؟ قَالَ : (( جَوْفَ اللَّيْلِ الآخِرِ ، وَدُبُرَ الصَّلَوَاتِ الْمَكْتُوبَاتِ )) .

***********
14 - ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : (( سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ )) ( ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، (( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ )) ( ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، (( اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ )) ( ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ مَرَّةً ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ : 
(( تُدْرِكُونَ بِهِ مَنْ سَبَقَكُمْ ، وَتَسْبِقُونَ بِهِ مَنْ بَعْدَكُمْ وَلاَ يَكُونُ أَحَدٌ أَفْضَلَ مِنْكُمْ ، إِلاَّ مَنْ صَنَعَ مِثْلَ مَا صَنَعْتُمْ )) .

***********
15 - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ )) ( ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، (( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ )) ( ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، (( اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ )) ( ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ تَمَام الْمِائَةِ : (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ ، وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ : 
(( غُفِرَتْ خَطَايَاهُ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مِثْلَ زَبَدِ الْبَحْرِ )) .

***********16 - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ )) ( ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، (( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ )) ( ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، (( اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ )) ( أَرْبَعٌ وَثَلاَثُونَ مَرَّةً ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ : 
(( مُعَقِّبَاتٌ ، لاَ يَخِيبُ قَائِلُهُنَّ ، أَوْ فَاعِلُهُنَّ )) .

*********** 
* - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ )) ( عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) ، (( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ )) ( عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) ، (( اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ )) ( عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ :
17 - (( خَصْلَتَانِ أَوْ خَلَّتَانِ لاَ يُحَافِظُ عَلَيْهِمَا عَبْدٌ مُسْلِمٌ ؛ إِلاَّ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ ، هُمَا يَسِيرٌ ، وَمَنْ يَعْمَلُ بِهِمَا قَلِيلٌ : يُسَبِّحُ فِي دُبُرِ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ عَشْرًا ، وَيَحْمَدُ عَشْرًا ، وَيُكَبِّرُ عَشْرًا ؛ فَذَلِكَ خَمْسُونَ وَمِائَةٌ بِاللِّسَانِ ، وَأَلْفٌ وَخَمْسُ مِائَةٍ فِي الْمِيزَانِ ، وَيُكَبِّرُ أَرْبَعًا وَثَلاَثِينَ إِذَا أَخَذَ مَضْجَعَهُ ، وَيَحْمَدُ ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ ، وَيُسَبِّحُ ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ ؛ فَذَلِكَ مِائَةٌ بِاللِّسَانِ ، وَأَلْفٌ فِي الْمِيزَانِ )) ، فَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَعْقِدُهَا بِيَدِهِ ، قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! ، كَيْفَ هُمَا يَسِيرٌ وَمَنْ يَعْمَلُ بِهِمَا قَلِيلٌ ؟ ، قَالَ : (( يَأْتِي أَحَدَكُمْ يَعْنِي الشَّيْطَانَ فِي مَنَامِهِ فَيُنَوِّمُهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَهُ ، وَيَأْتِيهِ فِي صَلاَتِهِ فَيُذَكِّرُهُ حَاجَةً قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَهَا )) .
18 - (( أَفَلاَ أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأَمْرٍ تُدْرِكُونَ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ ، وَتَسْبِقُونَ مَنْ جَاءَ بَعْدَكُمْ ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي أَحَدٌ بِمِثْلِ مَا جِئْتُمْ بِهِ ، إِلاَّ مَنْ جَاءَ بِمِثْلِهِ ، تُسَبِّحُونَ فِي دُبُرِ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ عَشْرًا ، وَتَحْمَدُونَ عَشْرًا ، وَتُكَبِّرُونَ عَشْرًا )) .

***********
19 - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ )) ( خَمْسًا وَعِشْرِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، (( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ )) ( خَمْسًا وَعِشْرِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، (( اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ )) ( خَمْسًا وَعِشْرِينَ مَرَّةً ) ، (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ )) ( خَمْسًا وَعِشْرِينَ مَرَّةً ) .
* - أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم﴿ اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ﴾ ( مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً ) .
﴿ فضل من قرأها ﴾ :
20 - (( مَنْ قَرَأَ ﴿ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ ﴾ فِي دُبُرِ كُلِّ صَلاةٍ مَكْتُوبَةٍ ؛ لَمْ يَمْنَعْهُ مِنْ دُخُولِ الْجَنَّةِ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَمُوتَ )) .

***********21 - أَمَرَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ أَقْرَأَ بِالْمُعَوِّذَا  تِ دُبُرَ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ . 

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  ﴿ قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ  * اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ  * لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ  * وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ ﴾ ( مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً ) .

  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ *  مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ  * وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ * وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ * وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ ﴾ ( مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً ) .   

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ *  مَلِكِ النَّاسِ  * إِلَهِ النَّاسِ  * مِنْ شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ  * الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ  * مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ ﴾ ( مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً ) .

عقد التسبيح كيف يكون ؟22- رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَعْقِدُ التَّسْبِيحَ بِيَمِينِهِ .
23 - وَقَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( عَلَيْكُنَّ بِالتَّسْبِيحِ وَالتَّهْلِيلِ وَالتَّقْدِيسِ ، وَاعْقِدْنَ بِالأَنَامِلِ ، فَإِنَّهُنَّ مَسْئُولاَتٌ مُسْتَنْطَقَاتٌ ، وَلاَ تَغْفُلْنَ فَتَنْسَيْنَ الرَّحْمَةَ )) .

ما يقول بعد صلاة الصبح خاصةقد مضى ما يقوله بعد كل صلاة مفروضة ، وإذا صلى الفجر ، فيستحب أن يضم إلى ذلك ، فيقول : 
24 - (( اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ عِلْمًا نَافِعًا ، وَرِزْقًا طَيِّبًا ، وَعَمَلاً مُتَقَبَّلاً )) .
25 - (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، بِيَدِهِ الْخَيْرُ ، يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )) ( عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ :
(( مَنْ ( قَالَهَا ) قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْصَرِفَ وَيَثْنِيَ رِجْلَهُ مِنْ صَلاَةِ الصُّبْحِ ؛ كُتِبَ لَهُ بِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ عَشْرُ حَسَنَاتٍ ، وَمُحِيَتْ عَنْهُ عَشْرُ سَيِّئَاتٍ ، وَرُفِعَ لَهُ عَشْرُ دَرَجَاتٍ ، وَكَانَتْ حِرْزًا مِنْ كُلِّ مَكْرُوهٍ ، وَحِرْزًا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ ، وَلَمْ يَحِلَّ لِذَنْبٍ يُدْرِكُهُ ، إِلاَّ الشِّرْكَ ، وَكَانَ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ النَّاسِ عَمَلاً ، إِلاَّ رَجُلاً يَفْضُلُهُ يَقُولُ أَفْضَلَ مِمَّا قَالَ )) . 

***********26 - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )) ( عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ :
(( مَنْ ( قَالَهَا ) فِي دُبُرِ صَلاَةِ الْفَجْرِ ، وَهُوَ ثَانٍ رِجْلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ ؛ كُتِبَ لَهُ عَشْرُ حَسَنَاتٍ ، وَمُحِيَتْ عَنْهُ عَشْرُ سَيِّئَاتٍ ، وَرُفِعَ لَهُ عَشْرُ دَرَجَاتٍ ، وَكَانَ يَوْمَهُ ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ فِي حِرْزٍ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكْرُوهٍ ، وَحُرِسَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ ، وَلَمْ يَنْبَغِ لِذَنْبٍ أَنْ يُدْرِكَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ ، إِلاَّ الشِّرْكَ بِاللَّهِ )) .

***********
27 - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )) ( عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) . 
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ : 
(( مَنْ ( قَالَهَا ) حِينَ يَنْصَرِفُ مِنْ صَلاةِ الْغَدَاةِ ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ ؛ كُتِبَ لَهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ حَسَنَاتٍ ، وَمُحِيَ عَنْهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ سَيِّئَاتٍ ، وَرُفِعَ بِهِنَّ عَشْرَ دَرَجَاتٍ ، وَكُنَّ لَهُ عَدْلَ عَشْرِ نَسَمَاتٍ ، وَكُنَّ لَهُ حَرَسًا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ ، وَحِرْزًا مِنَ الْمَكْرُوهِ ، وَلَمْ يَلْحَقْهُ فِي يَوْمِهِ ذَلِكَ ذَنْبٌ ، إِلا الشِّرْكُ بِاللَّهِ )) .

***********
28 - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، بِيَدِهِ الْخَيْرُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )) ( عَشَرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ : 
(( مَنْ ( قَالَهَا ) حِينَ يَنْصَرِفُ مَنْ صَلاَةِ الْغَدَاةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ ؛ أُعْطِيَ بِهِنَّ سَبْعًا : كُتِبَ لَهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ حَسَنَاتٍ ، وَمُحِيَ عَنْهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ سَيِّئَاتٍ ، وَرُفِعَ لَهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ دَرَجَاتٍ ، وَكُنَّ لَهُ عَدْلَ عَشْرِ نَسَمَاتٍ ، وَكُنَّ لَهُ حِفْظًا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ ، وَحِرْزًا مِنَ الْمَكْرُوهِ ، وَلَمْ يَلْحَقْهُ فِي يَوْمِهِ ذَلِكَ ذَنْبٌ إِلاَّ الشِّرْكَ بِاللَّهِ )) . 

***********
29 - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ ، بِيَدِهِ الْخَيْرُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )) ( مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ :
(( مَنْ ( قَالَهَا ) فِي دُبُرِ صَلاةِ الْغَدَاةِ ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَثْنِيَ رِجْلَيْهِ ؛ كَانَ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَفْضَلَ أَهْلِ الأَرْضِ عَمَلاً ، إِلاَّ مَنْ قَالَ مِثْلَ مَقَالَتِهِ ، أَوْ زَادَ عَلَى مَا قَالَ )) .

***********
30 - (( سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ )) ( مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ ) ، (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ )) ( مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ : 
(( مَنْ سَبَّحَ فِي دُبُرِ صَلاَةِ الْغَدَاةِ مِائَةَ تَسْبِيحَةٍ ، وَهَلَّلَ مِائَةَ تَهْلِيلَةٍ ؛ غُفِرَتْ لَهُ ذُنُوبُهُ وَلَوْ كَانَتْ مِثْلَ زَبَدِ الْبَحْرِ )) .

فضل من جلس بعد صلاة الفجر يذكر الله تعالى حتى تطلع الشمسقَالَ اللهُ تَعَالَى : ﴿ فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ * رِجَالٌ لا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجَارَةٌ وَلا بَيْعٌ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَإِقَامِ الصَّلاةِ وَإِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ يَخَافُونَ يَوْمًا تَتَقَلَّبُ فِيهِ الْقُلُوبُ وَالأَبْصَارُ  * لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ﴾ [ النور : 36/38 ] .
31 - وَكَانَ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِذَا صَلَّى الْفَجْرَ ، جَلَسَ فِي مُصَلاَّهُ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ حَسَنًا .
32 - (( لأَنْ أَقْعُدَ أَذْكُرُ اللَّهَ ، وَأُكَبِّرُهُ ، وَأَحْمَدُهُ ، وَأُسَبِّحُهُ ، وَأُهَلِّلُهُ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ ؛ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أَعْتِقَ رَقَبَتَيْنِ ، أَوْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ )) .
33 - (( لأَنْ أَقْعُدَ مَعَ قَوْمٍ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى مِنْ صَلاَةِ الْغَدَاةِ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ ؛ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أَعْتِقَ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيل )) .

فضل من صلى الصبح في جماعة ثم قعد يذكر الله تعالى حتى تطلع الشمس ثم صلى ركعتين34- (( مَنْ صَلَّى الْغَدَاةَ فِي جَمَاعَةٍ ، ثُمَّ جَلَسَ يَذْكُرُ اللَّهَ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ ، ثُمَّ قَامَ فَرَكَعَ رَكْعَتَيْنِ ؛ انْقَلَبَ بِأَجْرِ حَجَّةٍ وَعُمْرَةٍ )) . 
35 - (( مَنْ صَلَّى الْغَدَاةَ فِي جَمَاعَةٍ ، ثُمَّ قَعَدَ يَذْكُرُ اللَّهَ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ ، ثُمَّ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ ؛ كَانَتْ لَهُ كَأَجْرِ حَجَّةٍ وَعُمْرَةٍ ، تَامَّةٍ ، تَامَّةٍ ، تَامَّةٍ )) .
36 - (( مَنْ صَلَّى الصُّبْحَ ، ثُمَّ جَلَسَ فِي مَجْلِسِهِ حَتَّى تُمْكِنَهُ الصَّلاةُ ؛ كَانَتْ بِمَنْزِلَةِ عَمْرَةٍ وَحَجَّةٍ مُتَقَبَّلَتَيْ  نِ )) .
37 - (( مَنْ صَلَّى صَلاةَ الصُّبْحِ فِي جَمَاعَةٍ ، ثُمَّ ثَبَتَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ يُسَبِّحُ اللَّهَ سُبْحَةَ الضُّحَى ؛ كَانَ لَهُ كَأَجْرِ حَاجٍّ وَمُعْتَمِرٍ تَامًّا لَهُ حَجَّتُهُ وَعُمْرَتُهُ )) .

ما يقول بعد صلاة العصر خاصةقد مضى ما يقوله بعد كل صلاة مفروضة ، وإذا صلى العصر ، فيستحب أن يضم إلى ذلك ، فيقول : 
38 - (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ))    ( عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ :
(( مَنْ ( قَالَهَا ) حِينَ يَنْصَرِفُ مِنْ صَلاةِ الْعَصْرِ ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ ؛ كُتِبَ لَهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ حَسَنَاتٍ ، وَمُحِيَ عَنْهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ سَيِّئَاتٍ ، وَرُفِعَ بِهِنَّ عَشْرَ دَرَجَاتٍ ، وَكُنَّ لَهُ عَدْلَ عَشْرِ نَسَمَاتٍ ، وَكُنَّ لَهُ حَرَسًا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ ، وَحِرْزًا مِنَ الْمَكْرُوهِ ، وَلَمْ يَلْحَقْهُ فِي لَيْلَتِهِ ذَنْبُ إِلا الشِّرْكُ بِاللَّهِ )) .

فضل من جلس بعد صلاة العصر يذكر الله تعالى حتى تغرب الشمس 39- (( وَلأَنْ أَقْعُدَ مَعَ قَوْمٍ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ مِنْ صَلاَةِ الْعَصْرِ إِلَى أَنْ تَغْرُبَ الشَّمْسُ ؛ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مَنْ أَنْ أَعْتِقَ أَرْبَعَةً )) ( أي : مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيل عليه السلام ) . 
40 - (( لأَنْ أَقْعُدَ أَذْكُرُ اللَّهَ ، وَأُكَبِّرُهُ ، وَأَحْمَدُهُ ، وَأُسَبِّحُهُ ، وَأُهَلِّلُهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْعَصْرِ حَتَّى تَغْرُبَ الشَّمْسُ ؛ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أَعْتِقَ أَرْبَعَ رِقَابٍ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيل )) .

ما يقول بعد صلاة المغرب خاصةقد مضى ما يقوله بعد كل صلاة مفروضة ، وإذا صلى المغرب ، فيستحب أن يضم إلى ذلك ، فيقول : 
41 - (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  قَدِيرٌ )) ( عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ : 
(( مَنْ ( قَالَهَا ) عَلَى إِثْرِ الْمَغْرِبِ ؛ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ مَسْلَحَةً يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ حَتَّى يُصْبِحَ ، وَكَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بِهَا عَشْرَ حَسَنَاتٍ مُوجِبَاتٍ ، وَمَحَا عَنْهُ عَشْرَ سَيِّئَاتٍ مُوبِقَاتٍ ، وَكَانَتْ لَهُ بِعَدْلِ عَشْرِ رِقَابٍ مُؤْمِنَاتٍ )) .

***********
42 - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )) ( عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ :
(( مَنْ قَالَهَا بعْدَ الْمَغْرِب ؛ كُنَّ كَعَدْلِ أَرْبعِ رِقَاب ، وَكُتِب لَهُ بهِنَّ عَشْرُ حَسَنَاتٍ ، وَمُحِيَ عَنْهُ بهِنَّ عَشْرُ سَيِّئَاتٍ ، وَرُفِعَ لَهُ بهِنَّ عَشْرُ دَرَجَاتٍ ، وَكُنَّ لَهُ حَرَسًا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ حَتَّى يُصْبِحَ )) .

***********
43 - أَوْ يَقُولُ تَارَةً : (( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ ، بِيَدِهِ الْخَيْرُ ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )) ( عَشَرَ مَرَّاتٍ ) .
﴿ فضل من قال ذلك ﴾ :
(( مَنْ ( قَالَهَا ) حِينَ يَنْصَرِفُ مَنْ صَلاَةِ الْمَغْرِبِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ ؛ أُعْطِيَ بِهِنَّ سَبْعًا : كُتِبَ لَهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ حَسَنَاتٍ ، وَمُحِيَ عَنْهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ سَيِّئَاتٍ ، وَرُفِعَ لَهُ بِهِنَّ عَشْرُ دَرَجَاتٍ ، وَكُنَّ لَهُ عَدْلَ عَشْرِ نَسَمَاتٍ ، وَكُنَّ لَهُ حِفْظًا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ ، وَحِرْزًا مِنَ الْمَكْرُوهِ ، وَلَمْ يَلْحَقْهُ فِي لَيْلَتِهِ ذَنْبٌ ، إِلا الشِّرْكَ بِاللَّهِ )) .

ما يقول بعد صلاة الضحى44- (( اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَتُبْ عَلَيَّ ، إِنَّكَ التَّوَّابُ الْغَفُورُ )) ( مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ ) .

ما يقول بعد صلاة الوتر45 
45 - (( سُبْحَانَ الْمَلِكِ الْقُدُّوسِ )) ( ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ ) يَمُدُّ بِهَا صَوْتَهُ فِي الأَخِيرَةِ يَقُولُ : رَبِّ الْمَلائِكَةِ وَالرُّوحِ )) .
..............................  ..............
1 - أخرجه البخاري (1/288) ومسلم (1/410) .
2 - أخرجه مسلم (1/414) من حديث ثوبان رضي الله عنه وجاء من طريق آخر من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها : (( يا ذا الجلال والإكرام )) . 
3 - أخرجه البخاري (1/289) ومسلم (1/414) من حديث المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه .
4 - أخرجه مسلم (1/415) من حديث عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنه .
5 - أخرجه البخاري (3/1038) من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه .
6 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه أبو داود (2/86) والنسائي (3/53) من حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الجامع (7969) .
7 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه أحمد (2/299) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه وأنظر السلسلة الصحيحة (844) .
8 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه النسائي (8/262) من حديث أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه وأنظر تمام المنة (ص/233) .
9 - أخرجه مسلم (1/492) من حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه .
10 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه النسائي (3/71) من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها وأنظر صحيح النسائي (1344) .
11 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه الطبراني (8/200) من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه وأخرجه الطبراني في الصغير (1/365) وفي الأوسط (4/363) من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الجامع (1266) .
12 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد (1/227) وابن خزيمة في صحيحه (1/366) واللفظ له من حديث طارق الأشجعي رضي الله عنه وهو في صحيح مسلم (4/2073) من غير تقييده بدبر الصلاة .
13 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه الترمذي (5/526) من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (1648) .
14 - أخرجه البخاري (1/289) ومسلم (1/416) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه .
15 - أخرجه مسلم (1/418) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه .
16 - أخرجه مسلم (1/418) من حديث كعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنه .
17 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه أبو داود (4/316) واللفظ له والترمذي (5/478) والنسائي (3/74) وابن ماجه (1/299) من حديث ابن عمرو رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الجامع (3230) .
18 - أخرجه البخاري (5/2331) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه .
19 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه الترمذي (5/479) والنسائي (3/76) من حديث زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه وأنظر السلسلة الصحيحة (101) وأخرجه النسائي (3/76) من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنه وأنظر تمام المنة (ص/227) .
20 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه النسائي في سننه الكبرى (6/30) من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الجامع (6464) .
21 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه أبو داود (2/86) والترمذي (5/171) والنسائي (3/68) من حديث عقبة رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح أبي داود  (1363) . 
22 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه أبو داود (1/471) واللفظ له والترمذي (5/478) والنسائي (3/79) من حديث ابن عمرو رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح أبي داود (1330) .
23 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه أبو داود (1/471) والترمذي (5/571) واللفظ له من حديث يسيرة الأنصارية رضي الله عنها وأنظر صحيح الترمذي (2835) . 
24 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه ابن ماجه (1/298) من حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها وأنظر الروض النضير (1199) . 
25 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه أحمد (4/227) من حديث عبد الرحمن بن غنم رضي الله عنه وهو مختلف في صحبته وأنظر تمام المنة (ص/228) .
26 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه الترمذي (5/515) من حديث أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (472) .
27 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه النسائي في سننه الكبرى (6/37) من حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (472) .
28 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه الطبراني (20/65) من حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (475) .
29 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط (7/175) من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (476) .
30 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه النسائي (3/79) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح النسائي (1354) .
31 - أخرجه مسلم (1/464) من حديث جابر بن سمرة رضي الله عنه .
32 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه أحمد (5/255) من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (466) .
33 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه أبو داود (3/324) من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الجامع (5036) .
34 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه الطبراني (8/178) من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (467) .
35 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه الترمذي (2/481) من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه وأنظر السلسلة الصحيحة (3403) .
36 -[ صحيح ]: أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط (5/375) من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (468) .
37 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه الطبراني (13785) من حديث أبي أمامة وعتبة السلمي رضي الله عنهما وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (469) . 
38 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه النسائي في سننه الكبرى (6/37) من حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (472) .
39 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه أبو داود (3/324) من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الجامع (5036) .
40 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه أحمد (5/255) من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (466) .
41 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه الترمذي (5/544) من حديث عمارة السبائي رضي الله عنه وهو مختلف في صحبته وأنظر صحيح الترمذي (3534) .
42 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه أحمد (5/415) من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه وأنظر السلسلة الصحيحة (2563) .
43 - [ حسن ]: أخرجه الطبراني (20/65) من حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه وأنظر صحيح الترغيب (475) .
44 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه النسائي في سننه الكبرى (6/32) من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها وأنظر صحيح الأدب المفرد (619) .
45 - [ صحيح ]: أخرجه النسائي (3/235) من حديث أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه وأنظر قيام رمضان (39) .

----------


## ابن رجب

هل كل هذه الاذكــار تقال بعد كل الصلوات ؟

----------


## صالح بن محمد العمودي

أشكركم على مروركم الكريم أخي ابن رجب ووفقكم الله لكل خير ، وبالنسبة لهذه الأنواع من الأذكار ، فالأفضل له أن يأتي الإنسان منها مرة بهذا ، ومرة بهذا ، وقد ذكرت ذلك بقولي : (( أو يقول تارة )) ليكون قد أتى بالسنة كاملة ، ثم إنني وفقكم الله قد بينت كل ذكر في مكانه من الصلاة ، وقد وضعتم لكم بارك الله فيكم المصادر التي اعتمدتها ، فجزاكم الله خيرا ، وأثابكم على سؤالكم واستفساركم .

----------


## ابن رجب

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6671

----------


## صالح بن محمد العمودي

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ابن رجب ، وأثابكم الله على جهودكم الموفقة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم

----------


## ابن الصديق

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن السبيعي

الله يكتب أجرك ويغفر لنا ولك

----------

